# Missouri area Breeder help and more!



## GSDwriter (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

I’m new here (first post) and am in the process of looking for my first GSD. I am a college student, presently a sophomore, but I won’t be getting a dog until next May (2013), the end of my Junior year. I am from Missouri and was wondering if there are any good breeders in that area? I have spoken with Andrea at Vom Waldenhaus (Vom Waldenhaus German Shepherd Breeder, Free Shipping, German Shepherd Puppies), along with a few, of the many, references she gave me. However, the price for a dog is pretty high, and it doesn’t seem that she titles or shows her own dogs which, as this forum has educated me, may be a concern. I have scheduled a visit there to meet their dogs, and talk with their family. I have also been browsing Sable Rock Kennels (German Shepherd Puppies / German Shepherds for Sale) and River Rock Shepherds (RiverRock German Shepherds - German Shepherd Dogs and Puppies - Zoa Rockenstein - St Cloud Minnesota) I want this dog just to be a companion dog, although I play college sports and want to be able to run, hike, go to the beach, basically do a lot of fun activities with my GSD. 

To address some concerns that I know many of you will have, (and then raise a few of my own): I have spoken with a landlord for an apartment near my school, and he is totally fine with a German Shepherd living in the building. If I meet a girl who doesn’t like dogs/is allergic: tough luck for her/ allergy medication. If I move after college, which I will: I have all ready found some “all dog breed welcome” housing in Los Angeles, should their policies change, I will find another one, if this means I have to live a little farther away from work, then so be it. 

Some of my concerns are that next summer I will be working in LA, and will presumably have to work from 9-5 (though potentially not 5 days a week), so I want to make sure I have enough quality time to spend with the dog. Granted, I’m sure I would be able to find a dog walker if I can’t make it home in the middle of the day, and would be able to exercise, do basic obedience training before and after work and on the weekends. Because my school ends in early may, I would have have three weeks to spend entirely with my dog at home, before leaving for Los Angeles. But I am worried that three scene/schedule/routine changes (home, LA, back to college) in three months would be too much stress for my dog, what are your guys’ thoughts? 

Once I get back to college time quality time won’t be an issue, as I’ll probably never be able to spend as much time at home once I graduate. And because I go to school in Maine there are a number of great outdoor activities to do on the weekends. So if you all feel that maybe all of the change of scenery would be a bit much, would a breeder be willing to hold onto a dog until late August for me? Would I be able to bond as strongly to the dog if he/she isn’t in that 8-15 week range? As stressful as puppies can be, I would feel like I missed out on a great part of raising a dog if I didn’t get a puppy. 

If there’s anything I left out, or any more information you need let me know, and I’ll get back to you. 

Cheers!


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi and welcome to German Shepherd forums!

About breeder suggestions, would you be willing to travel out of state? States like Arkansas and Kansas?


----------



## GSDwriter (Mar 12, 2012)

GSD Fan said:


> Hi and welcome to German Shepherd forums!
> 
> About breeder suggestions, would you be willing to travel out of state? States like Arkansas and Kansas?


I would be! Illinois would be particularly convenient, as would Indiana.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Illinois - Huerta Hof German Shepherds

Robin is a member on this board and a very reputable breeder.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I have to say that having a puppy in an apartment, especially a workingline pup, is tough. I do rescue and, for the most part, won't adopt out to apartment dwellers or homes without fencing as the failure rate is extremely high. People don't realize how hard it is to have a puppy without recourse to a fenced yard and having to take the dog out to potty at all hours on leash all the time. Not saying you can't do it, but it's extremely hard.

My recommendation would be to wait until you have graduated from college and are settled in a job with a home.

As for the breeders you listed in MN, they would not be my first choice. A good breeder in MN, there's Staatsmacht Kennel, one of the top working lines kennel in the world or in IL there's several, my first pick would be :: BILL KULLA DOG TRAINING ::


----------



## GSDwriter (Mar 12, 2012)

Is working line the best way to go for someone with my situation? It seems that most of you guys all suggested working lines. Is there a thread that talks about the differences between working v show?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

My opinion only, I would wait until the end of August, for a couple of reasons, not so much moving around, an 8-15 week old puppy, will still bond to you

8 week olds are alotta work Potty training mostly, and you'll have to be taking them out ALOT, thos 2 am potty breaks are killers So one a little older is an advantage with that in mind as well.

Not all working lines are pain in the butts, there are some laid back ones out there that would fit in your lifestyle, one that could hike all day or lounge all day, just have to find the right fit for you

Good luck in your search


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

GSDwriter said:


> Is working line the best way to go for someone with my situation? It seems that most of you guys all suggested working lines. Is there a thread that talks about the differences between working v show?


Yes, there is a thread called, "What to look for in responsible breeders". In that thread is a few links that talk about the different kind of GSDs. I heard some links are broke, so we need to notify the mods or admins about it.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

GSDwriter said:


> Is working line the best way to go for someone with my situation? It seems that most of you guys all suggested working lines. Is there a thread that talks about the differences between working v show?


Any of the lines will have a puppy to suit your needs, just decide what type of dog YOU like, not what others like .


----------



## MegansGrace (Apr 27, 2011)

Firstly, let me say that I don't have a GSD, I have a Lab, but he's an extremely high energy Lab that needs loads of exercise. In addition to being high energy, he has some generalized anxiety so he HAS to get his exercise everyday and we do training modules daily as well.

I got him as a puppy my junior year of undergrad and am now I'm in vet school. It's not easy and things don't go as planned all the time, but it's definitely do-able. Depends on the type of person you are. My other precaution about getting a GSD is that there is A LOT of housing that has breed restrictions. I wouldn't have had a problem with it in NY where I was, but in OH I would have run into some serious issues trying to find an apartment with a GSD. Just something to keep in mind. I have a 2nd dog right now (foster dog) and once he finds a home I'm really toying with the idea of getting a 2nd dog of my own. I can't decide between another Lab or a GSD. It's hard because I'm not sure where I'm going to be in 4 years ... you're kind of in the same boat.

Not having a yard: I don't really find this an issue. You just have to be the person who commits to exercising your dog rain or shine however much they need. I'm lucky in that my apartment complex has a fenced in area that I utilize and my Lab is excellent off leash. I also am constantly doing classes with my dog. We did obedience and loved it and now we're in agility classes. I'd highly suggest it! My guys do just fine being left from 7:30 - 4/5 but they certainly get their exercise and mental stimulation. I don't party and all my free time goes to them and studying. Getting a puppy was like having a kid for me ... now my whole schedule revolves around him. Think long and hard before you commit ... especially a GSD. A lot of my friends also got puppies in undergrad as well and it didn't work out as well for them so it's just something to consider. It's really easy to say you're the type of person who is going to do all of that ... but it's a little harder to actually do it when you've got a 6 month old rowdy dog that needs hours of attention during your finals week ... or you've worked all day and your friends want to go out but your dogs been inside all day and needs exercise and training. It's all sacrifices...the best ones!


----------



## itisdieter (May 16, 2010)

If Kansas is within your traveling distance, there are 2 I can personally recommend.

Vom Windigen

Planned Breeding

and Weberhaus

WeberHaus German Shepherds

are both breeders of true working dogs, they do DM testing, and consistently produce puppies with great drive.


----------

